
Jam Handy olympic swimmer and educational film maker - d0mdo0ss
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jam_Handy
======
d0mdo0ss
I recently found out about Jam Handy Organization and their documentaries for
Chevrolet (how the differential steering works.

Documentaries at the Internet archive site
[https://archive.org/search.php?query=creator%3A%22Handy+%28J...](https://archive.org/search.php?query=creator%3A%22Handy+%28Jam%29+Organization%22)

